# Police Union spying on self ?



## The_Falcon (14 Jul 2006)

I can't figure this one out ???

http://www.torontosun.com/News/TorontoAndGTA/2006/07/14/1684262-sun.html



> Spy camera furor
> Hidden cameras recently discovered at Toronto Police Association headquarters
> By ALAN CAIRNS, TORONTO SUN
> 
> ...


----------



## GAP (14 Jul 2006)

First I would take the innuendos with a grain of salt. A lot of rhetoric is being spewed in the article, statements by themselves, probably out of context. To me it sounds like typical passageway, common area monitoring that the paper is trying to pump up, because the union has a grievance.


----------



## a_majoor (14 Jul 2006)

Very weird. It is claimed that these cameras were installed by the previous board and people knew about them, yet the current board claims not to know about them?

Public security cameras are usually mounted obtrusively so you know you are under surveillance, pinhole cameras concealed inside an exit sign are soemthing altogether different.

Can't wait to hear more about this.


----------

